# كتاب : Human Factors for Engineers



## zidaan (17 يناير 2010)

Human Factors for Engineers





*Carl Sandom "Human Factors for Engineers"*
The Institution of Engineering and Technology | English | 2004-08-13 | ISBN: 0863413293 | 392 pages | PDF | 1,3 MB


This book introduces the reader to the subject of human factors and provides practical and pragmatic advice to assist engineers in designing interactive systems that are safer, more secure and easier to use - thereby reducing accidents due to human error, increasing system integrity and enabling more efficient process operations. The book discusses human factors integration methodology and reviews the issues that underpin consideration of key topics such as human error, automation and human reliability assessment. There are also design considerations including control room and interface design and acceptance and verification considerations.





*Download*

*Mirror*

*Mirror*

mirror​


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 يناير 2010)

thanks 4 you


----------



## zidaan (18 يناير 2010)

u r welcome brother


----------



## omar abdelsadek (24 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم .اخي بارك الله فيك
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56:*​


----------



## zidaan (25 يناير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته العفو أخي وفقكم الله


----------



## Loverone (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس


----------



## zidaan (2 فبراير 2010)

العفو وفقكم الله


----------



## emad.alzuobi (20 يوليو 2010)

thanx alot


----------



## عماد محمود (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## zidaan (23 يوليو 2010)

*العفو وفقكم الله*


----------



## howkman (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zidaan (28 يوليو 2010)

*العفو وفقكم الله*


----------



## znoori (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*Handbook of human factors and ergonomics*

hello everybody
i'm zahra
i'm an industrial designer
i need the book: "Handbook of human factors and ergonomics" by Gavriel Salvendy
?if anyone can help me​


----------



## almalem (21 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## almalem (21 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااا


----------

